# Get free shipping!



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just wanted to share that sprayer depot is offering me free shipping after leaving some items on my cart for a couple of days. They kept sending me emails reminding me about my cart, and the last one was an email with a free shipping code.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> I just wanted to share that sprayer depot is offering me free shipping after leaving some items on my cart for a couple of days. They kept sending me emails reminding me about my cart, and the last one was an email with a free shipping code.


That's always a good thing!!! I vaguely remember that happening to me before too!! It's definitely a good business tactic to get you to make a purchase.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome. I've been meaning to pick up a few parts from them. I have some time, so maybe I'll leave some things in my cart for a few days.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Haha well no thanks to you guys I have to budget myself. Left some things on my cart for me to purchase next month and then boom I get a free shipping offer. SHIPFORFREE was the code, not sure if it will work for anyone else but it's worth a try!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Good to know Irias, I've had close to $200 in my cart for a while
now. I was surprised everything was still there when I looked. I had never signed up, I had always checked out as a guest but signed up this morning after reading this post.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I just received my free shipping email! Same code that was mentioned above


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Haha awesome!!


----------

